# royal eggs veins disappearing?



## jamin (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi I have a clutch of eggs on day 48 and when checking them one looked odd I candled and it looks like all the veins have disappeared, I candled the rest which looked fine, I decided to check again today and another one has half the veins missing, I thought this only happened in the early stages if they were infertile, any ideas/ previous experience would be much appreciated.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

they also start dropping down around hatch time but sounds a bit early

if its all still pinkish inside and you can see snake moving about its all good (should be moving a lot by now)

nothing to be done anyway so just wait and see


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Nothing to worry about until all the veins are gone, I'd keep it in there anyway until you know for sure and all the others are out of the egg.
Not sure what would have happened to half the veins disappearing, could be running ahead of schedule and is taking up all the good of the egg atm?

Whats your incubating temp?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The baby snake may be obscuring the veins. If so, there is nothing to worry about. That is normal in bird eggs. I seldom candle snake eggs more than once, and that is early in incubation.

As another poster stated, you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## jamin (Aug 4, 2010)

Cheers, knew I just had to wait, just haven't seen it happen before, temps are running at 31.7


----------



## jamin (Aug 4, 2010)

All hatched fine shouldn't have worried, Cheers!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

good luck with them.


----------

